# Hánykor? Egykor.



## Encolpius

Sziasztok, attól tartok, nem értenének meg az English forumban, mit is akarok és miért is kérdezem. megesett már. Próba, szerencse itten. 
- Hánykor? 
- Egykor. 
Hogy lehetne ez a rövidke magyar párbeszed az angolban?? Engem persze az "egykor" érdekel. Nem tudom, mondják-e csak szimplán "At one". 
- At what time? 
- At one.  (kell az o'clock?)
Kösz. Kellemes napos hétvégét. Enco.


----------



## numerator

Amerikai angolban általában az "o'clock" nélkül használatos.


----------



## Zsanna

A brit angolban sem kell "kötelezően" az o'clock. Tehát szerintem jó, ahogy írtad.


----------



## francisgranada

Csak annyit tennék hozzá "zárójelben", hogy megfelelő kontextus nélkül, a magyar "egykor" sem egyértelmű.


----------



## Zsanna

Francis, igaz, önmagában nem, de a fenti párbeszéd alapján már nem félreérthető.   Viszont nem ez volt a kérdés, ha jól értettem.
---
Az biztos, hogy akkor nem kell az o'clock (sőt, nem szabd kitenni), ha az a.m. vagy a p.m. szerepel utána.


----------



## Fredsky

In the US, in everyday speech you would hear this:
"What time?"
"One."


----------

